# EU Words



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

There are in:-
Pythagoras' theorem - 24 words.
Lord's Prayer - 66 words.
Archimedes' Principle - 67 words.
10 Commandments - 179 words.
Gettysburg address - 286 words.
US Declaration of Independence - 1,300 words.
US Constitution with all 27 Amendments - 7,818 words.
EU regulations on the sale of cabbage ..............
*269121 *words


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

actually it started as a US government regulation on the same of cabbages at 26911 words!

http://www.snopes.com/language/document/cabbage.asp


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> actually it started as a US government regulation on the same of cabbages at 26911 words!


And your point is Mike :?: :wink:
Actually quite surprised to hear from you - according to my daughter Bognor, Chi and Littlehampton are underwater


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

i suppose the point is it's nothing to do with any EU regulations, just a re-hash of an american bit of trivia? :lol: 

and yes, somewhat wet here, the traffic lights about a mile away have been mentioned on the traffic news quite frequently - we'll have tourists coming to see the damage soon :roll:


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

bognormike said:


> i suppose the point is it's nothing to do with any EU regulations, just a re-hash of an american bit of trivia? :lol: ....


Yes, it seems to me most "funnies" are a rehash, to some extent, of something previous :roll:
Presumably any flooding in Chi is nothing like the 1994/5 event :?:


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

no such flooding in Chichester, just lower lying areas. Maybe they will be tested once the water flows down off the downs into the aquifers that feed the Lavant.


----------

